# Holiday Farming



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/corn-time/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=9edb530ed9-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-9edb530ed9-296641129


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Their funeral. That's the day farmers get to take off...


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The sad thing is most city folk believe this.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

City folk believe a lot of things. My grandfather had a milk route in Chicago back in the early Twenties that believed that chocolate milk came from a chocolate cow.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I hauled hay the 4th of July for two reasons.

I had just had a transmission put in the F350 and was itching to get caught up.

No coal trucks running and most others were at the lake. No traffic.


----------

